# Intermittent issues with Filling of Kenmore Washer



## amodoko (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, my parents need help with their washer. It is an older Kenmore Washer. The model number is 11026912690. They told me that it would take forever to fill up with water, but that sometimes it would work normally. I looked up some stuff online and decided I would try cleaning the inlet valve filters to make sure they weren't clogged. Well they were not clogged and I cleaned them anyways and it still is having the same issue. I also checked the water pressure to the hoses and both hot and cold have great water pressure, so the issue is with the washer I believe.

The other problem my Mom mentioned to me was that sometimes the washer will get stuck in the middle of a specific cycle and won't proceed (I don't know the details since I don't live with them and they are bad at describing things to me, but maybe this could be related to a filling issue too).

So my question is, do you think the inlet water valve needs to be replaced? Seems like that can cause issues with filling. If so, I they are pretty inexpensive when compared to getting a new washer and I can order it easily (about $20 only). I just wanted to know if there is something else that could be wrong. I'll probably order the new inlet water valve if you guys think that is the problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

A new fill valve would be a good idea.







 LINK> Washing machine water inlet valve kit, with bracket

Replacement helps [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Fk4puRv3Vk8"]linked here[/ame].

jeff.


----------



## amodoko (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you!  I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 16, 2014)

amodoko said:


> They told me that it would take forever to fill up with water, but that sometimes it would work normally.
> 
> The other problem . . .was that sometimes the washer will get stuck in the middle of a specific cycle and won't proceed


Flaky/pitted/burnt timer contacts causing both issues?  How much for a timer?


----------



## amodoko (Jun 16, 2014)

I haven't looked into that yet.  Not sure what part I would need to order.  Here is a list of parts that involve the timer as well.  Which one you think I would need?

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...043994/00004?blt=06&prst=0&shdMod=11026912690

Thanks for mentioning that.  If the inlet valve does not do the trick then I know where to look next.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2014)

You can set that one for a lower water level, ya know just something to add to the thinking.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 17, 2014)

So far it doesn't sound like a timer issue...but if needed:





LINK> Timer assembly

jeff.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 17, 2014)

Many times I was sure it was a part and there was simply no other explanation.  

And a few times reality whacked me a good one when it was not that part.  Then all of a sudden more possibilities came to my mind.  They had to.

I think this happened one time in four but I probably remember these upsets easier than the times I was right.

So, long story short, check the push on connectors to the valve, search for reasons for unpleasant surprises and decide now what you will do if you get those outcomes.


----------



## amodoko (Jun 26, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you guys, the new inlet valve seems to have fixed the problem.  Much appreciated!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 26, 2014)

So the fill valve problem prevented the timer from advancing.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 26, 2014)

amodoko said:


> Just wanted to say thank you guys, the new inlet valve seems to have fixed the problem.  Much appreciated!



Thankx for the update 

jeff.


----------

